# Blue Angels Airshow = too loud for pup??



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, so tomorrow morning I pick up my replacement puppy for Bolide. (Even though I still have Bolide for the forseeable future). My family and I have plans to go to the bi-annual airshow at Luke AFB, which features the Blue Angels, and WWII dogfights. (we never miss it!) 

Here's my question; is this too loud to take an 11 week old puppy to? I want to expose her to the crowd, and people, but I'm sure the jets will be new to her, and don't want to over-do it. Hubby says we should kennel her at his parents until after the show...

Opinions?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it might last a bit too long for a young pup not to wear out at. Let alone the sounds and everything, but I imagine she'll be passed out before it's over from all the new sights/smells/sounds and just the general length. I'd probably leave her kenneled until it's over.

On a side note, watching the Blue Angels is awesome! Have fun!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Megan Berry said:


> OK, so tomorrow morning I pick up my replacement puppy for Bolide. (Even though I still have Bolide for the forseeable future). My family and I have plans to go to the bi-annual airshow at Luke AFB, which features the Blue Angels, and WWII dogfights. (we never miss it!)
> 
> Here's my question; is this too loud to take an 11 week old puppy to? I want to expose her to the crowd, and people, but I'm sure the jets will be new to her, and don't want to over-do it. Hubby says we should kennel her at his parents until after the show...
> 
> Opinions?


I'd let your pup settle in at home for several days I wouldn't take a new pup into any crowded place with rude people and kids acting stupid.
I sorta have to question your judgement for considering even doing such a thing.
Oh are you planing to ware ear protection?


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the input! We'll pass on taking her with us this time. 

We don't wear ear protection, though I always hear it from a few people that I should.  Same when we go see monster trucks, or spending time in the pits at the funny car races.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I remember when I was a young man and people told me to wear ear protection. Now that I'm an older I can't hear them bitching at me anymore. 

WEAR THE EAR PROTECTION JACKASS!!! You can thank me in 25 years. But say it really loud so I can hear you :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Exactly, wear ear protection. Coming from someone who used to never wear it to go shooting. Ask me how much I like having to used closed captioning to understand the TV now...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The pup may be solid as a rock with the noise but I for sure wouldn't expose it to anything like that on the first day you get it.
As for the noise and your ears. I spent almost 40 yrs in a very noisy trade (printing) and all I can say about that is "WHAT"?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I probably wouldnt take the pup. But I have seen pups that were that solid. But that first day part is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

I made the fatal mistake of qualifying with an M16A1 in the military without ear protection (stress of basic training). My ears now ring constantly and I spend most of my time saying "Sorry, I can't hear you". If I could go back and change this, I most definitely would.

WEAR EAR PROTECTION!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dana, you got to learn to just nod your head in agreement. I found it is better than answering something you think they said....but didn't. Years ago, myself, a friend who couldn't hear any better than me, and one younger guy that could hear, were bear hunting. The younger guy spent a good part of the time laughing to himself. During lunch, he told us were really should get a comedy routine going because when were were bouncing around in that truck we carried on so many coversations, answering each other and all....but we were talking about two different things and didn't even know it.....but we always nodded in aggreement at the end. And we thought no one could tell we couldn't hear each other. The other old timer has had a couple of strokes now and talks real slow and quiet. Can't hardly hear him but he can't remember anyones names so I fill in the names when he pauses....if I can hear him. Personally, I find not being able to hear everything a blessing. Just nod.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you made the right decision to pass on the air show for a new 11 week old pup, and it was a no brainer
....BUT......since you were even considering it, it indicates you really need do a LOT more research on socializing a new pup......there is a LOT more to it than just "getting em out" to see new sights sounds and people.....in fact imo, that is a recipe for disaster unless you get lucky
- it's a common mistake to just "get em out" and forget about strictly controlling the environment around them when "they're out", and that's where the problems occur.....some leave lasting impressions that are NOT good, and ALL those handler f*** ups are usually totally preventable

LOTS of refs available on puppy development / fear stages, etc .... actual socializing techniques are not as easy to find


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Proper socialization is detinitely something I would be interested in. 

After getting her home, she definitely has a spitfire personality! I love that she wants to investigate any strange noises by running up to them instead of away from them, and that anything that gets her attention is investigated relentlessly. I want to encourage her confidence any way I can.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "she definitely has a spitfire personality! I love that she wants to investigate any strange noises by running up to them instead of away from them, and that anything that gets her attention is investigated relentlessly"

-- sounds like a normal pup and PRECISELY why I think it's so important to control the environment around a pup because that's EXACTLY how they can get ruined at an early age if it doesn't happen !!

-- I hope right now she is dragging you all over from a well fitted harness and not by the neck 

after you have digested the basics of a puppy's developmental stages and checked a few credible refs on socialization, i'd be glad to pass along various specific techniques that have "worked for me" over the years


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I get the feeling I am raising my pups wrong sometimes. I was watching some 5 1/2 week olds the other day as they ran into the electric fence. They both ran about 20 feet, squealing all the way. They stopped, turned around, tails came back up, and they went about their business. I don't think they ever touch it more than twice. Here is a big but, I had a bitch here for a stud service and when the people came I let her out of the pen....when she touched it, her tail was still down 15 min. Later and she wouldn't leave the owners side. t doesn't take much to ruin some dogs, others take most things in stride.


----------

